# Pets suffer from stress when owners break up



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Cats and dogs are suffering from stress and compulsive disorders because of Britain's high break-up rate between couples, the leading animal charity PDSA has claimed.

An ever increasing rate of relationship breakdowns means pets are developing obsessive and compulsive disorders, including self-harming, because of the stress caused by their owners breaking up.

Leading UK veterinary charity, the PDSA (People's Dispensary for Sick Animals), is now urging owners to make the well-being of their pets a central part of the process of agreeing to a separation.

A senior vet at PDSA, said: "Dogs that are stressed can show signs of compulsive disorder.

"This may include chasing their own tail or excessive licking of one or more limbs. As a result of such licking, the area can become raw and itchy, which in turn leads to further licking or chewing.

"Cats can be prone to 'wool sucking' which, as the term suggests, involves sucking or chewing on woollen items such as blankets."

The vet added: "Other species can also show signs of stress. Parrots, for example, sometimes pull out their own feathers after losing a mate or experiencing some other type of trauma.

"Self mutilating behaviour like this can be brought on by stressful circumstances, or there may be a pre-existing condition which is made worse by the animal's surroundings."

He said that cats and dogs, like young children, are sensitive to adult human emotions, and when these become tense or unpredictable this can cause the stress-related health problems.

"A separation or divorce may not only cause logistical issues, such as a dog not being walked as often by one partner as it might have been by two people.

"Such a situation can result in them developing psychological and behavioural problems which can take a long time to resolve."


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww bless them  I think that it should be law when couples break up the pets should be treated just like kids would be in a court of law if they cant come to a proper agreement as to who if having the pets. just like custody of children,*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

isn't it a sad the knock on affect a breakup has? pity we are not like some animals and keep 1 mate for life.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> isn't it a sad the knock on affect a breakup has? pity we are not like some animals and keep 1 mate for life.


*
 some of us do   but yep i agree, some humans can be a bit heartless and dont think of their animals like kids in a break up, 
Iv always told my OH if we ever split up i would NOT fight him for Custody he can have them lol  and i will have the animals  *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> some of us do   but yep i agree, some humans can be a bit heartless and dont think of their animals like kids in a break up,
> Iv always told my OH if we ever split up i would NOT fight him for Custody he can have them lol  and i will have the animals  *


pmsl.that was funny.well you've certainly got your head screwd on


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww thats so sweet.. dont know if my cats would be that bothered if I ditched the OH lol


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I also run the Pets4Homes free pet advertising website, and it amazes me how many adverts are placed each day for dogs and cats for sale due to a family break-up. I must see at least 5 adverts per day. Its a shame that so many people break up now-a-days and its especially difficult when both children and pets suffer because of this.

Mark


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Animals are quite emotional and can sense tense situations just like children so it can be a traumatic experience


----------



## jillcatrina (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, I know that. Because, A report out from the Peoples Dispensary for Sick Animals said that animals can become depressed and develop serious nervous system problems when their owners split.
---------------------------------------------
jillcatrina

Message Marketing


----------



## lizard (Aug 7, 2008)

I think, it is true, although it may seem odd. Very good article:thumbup1:


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

My Beauty mutilated herself when Twist dissappeard theyre litter sisters it was a night mare thankfully after 4months we found Twist again and all is well


----------

